# Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?



## Frettchenfreund (27. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe jetzt schon hier viel über Pflanzenfilter gelesen.

Aber jetzt meine Fragen:

1. Wie groß müßte ein Pflanzenfilter für unser Teich sein? 
2. Wie wird das Wasser durch den PF geleitet? 
3. Wie hoch müste die Pumpenleistung sein? 
4. Was für Pflanzen sind die besten für einen PF? 
5. Lohnt es sich überhaupt für unseren Teich? 
6. Welches ist das beste Substrat für den PF? 

Wir haben noch ein altes PE Becken und wir wollten es evtl. dafür benutzen. Wenn der Aufwand sich lohnen würde!!!!

LG Volker


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo noch mal zusammen,

habe mal ein Foto gemacht wie ich mir das Vorstelle!

 

Ist das überhaut möglich? Das Grundstück hat ein Gefälle von ca. 4 % und der Bachlauf währe ca. 8 m lang.

Volker


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo Volker 

das ist so leicht nicht zu beantworten   

schon bei der Definition gehen die Meinungen ganz stark auseinander

wie soll ein funktionierenden Bodenfilter aufgebaut sein  

allein hier schreiben mehrere Fraktionen von Mac Gyver bis Mercedes  

Jeder hat irgendwie den Stein der Weisen .....

relativ kompetent sollten die Aussagen derer sein die schon ein paar Jahre solche Anlagen erfolgreich betreiben .

mir fallen da aus dem Stehgreif   :juergen-b , Haitu , ka...... . ein  

(die Anderen haben 1h sich selbst zu melden !!   )

1.ich würde bei Dir ein Beet von mindestens 3m2 und einer Tiefe von 70cm vorschlagen 
2.so definiert und lang wie möglich
3.Nennleistung > 3000 l /h
4.__ Schilf , __ Binsen , __ Iris , in den Absetz und Revisionsbereichen  evtl.__ Entengrütze,
5.immer
6.Lava oder gebrochenen Blähton

mal sehen was noch kommt !

mfG


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo Karsten,

Danke schon eimal für die ersten Antworten. Jetzt bin ich ja mal echt gespannt was da noch kommt. Den Mercedes werde ich mir nicht leisten können aber ein Golf tut es auch! 

LG  Volker


----------



## Holger1969 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo Volker,

wir haben letztes Jahr diese Lösung realisiert. Ob und wie viel das Ganze bringt, kann ich dir so gar nicht beantworten. Wir hatten immer viel Probleme mit Algen, nachdem wir dann letztes Jahr den Pflanzenfilter installiert hatten, haben wir fast zeitgleich auch eine neue Filteranlage in Betrieb genommen, somit waren wir die Algenplage los. Ob das jetzt aber am Pflanzenfilter oder an der Anlage an sich liegt.... 
Auf alle Fälle ist es schon allein "für`s Auge" wert, einen Pflanzenfilter in Betrieb zu nehmen.


----------



## juergen-b (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

hallo volker,

zuerst solltes du mal definieren WAS GENAU dein pflanzenfilter tun soll ........  ?

ist er alleinfilter - welche vorabscheidung und welchen durchfluß strebst du an ...... kommen fische rein (wieviel) etc. 

sind dies punkte geklärt - kann man weiterreden  

auch gehe ich mit dir einher, daß es kein porsche sein muß, sondern ein golf auch reicht - aber nur wenn der golf auch läuft und nicht ständig die werkstatt braucht. ........ das falscheste was man tun kann, ist am anfang sparen und sich jahrelang ärgern


----------



## Frettchenfreund (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo zusammen,

@ Holger: Es geht bei uns nicht um Algen, wir möchten einen Bachlauf machen und da bietet es sich evtl. an.
@ Jürgen, ich habe gelesen, dass Du so etwas schon gebaut hast und ich *möchte* Deine Infos! 

Zu unserer Technik 

Teich: Bekannt ( siehe Profil )
Filter: Ubbing BioPressure700
Pumpe: Heissner 3000 L / h

Jetzt mach Dir mal Gedanken Jürgen und natürlich auch alle Anderen! 

Danke Volker


----------



## Wuzzel (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Bezueglich auf die Planung sollten neben der Filtrierung meiner Meinung nach bei so einem langen Bachlauf auch unbedingt die Punkte 
- Verdunstung 
- Wasssererwärmung
bedacht werden. 

Vom Bild her sieht das eher weniger beschattet aus ? oder irre ich mich ? 

Gruß aus Bielefeld 
Wolf


----------



## juergen-b (27. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

hy



> Jetzt mach Dir mal Gedanken Jürgen und natürlich auch alle Anderen



jo ...... ich habe mir gedanken gemacht .............. mit deiner 3000l pumpe - dem vermutlich zwischengeschalteten filter - keiner vorabscheidung und und den 8m bis zum pflanzenfilter verhungert dir das wasser auf dem weg ............ nebenbei sind auch wuzzels argumente nicht schlecht  denn so wie das aussieht kannst du dann in dieser anlage im sommer eier kochen :? 

sei mir nicht böse - aber das ganze teil ich viel zu flach (verhältnis volumen - fläche) 

was den pflanzenfilter betrifft - so sollte dieser nur mit einer vorabscheidung betrieben werden sonst wirst du nicht glücklich.

und zum fischbesatzt hast du kein wort verloren.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Guten Morgen!

@ Wuzzel:
Der Bachlauf würde den ganzen Tag Sonne haben, der Teich bekommt nur Vormittags Sonne! Also kann ich dieses wohl vergessen!

@ Jürgen:
Fische sind im Teich 20 Moderlieschen und div. Schnecken. 
Fazit: Der Bachlauf kommt weg und der PF näher am Teich.

Werde mir mal Gedanken machen wo hin. 
Wenn Ihr Ideen habt, ich bin für jeden Vorschlag dankbar! 

Jürgen hast Du eine Skitze vom Aufbau eines PF? Währe Dir dankbar wenn ich mich schon mal um den Aufbau ( Innenleben ) kümmern könnte. ( Beschaffung von Substrat usw )

LG  Volker


----------



## Torsten. Z (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo Volker,

Reden wir jetzt von einen Pflanzenfilter oder von einen Bodenfilter? Das sind zwei paar Schuhe in meinen Augen und sollten getrennt betrachtet werden.

Pflanzenfilter (so wie ich ihn kenne): 
- Wenig Substrat
- Viele Pflanzen
- Freies Wasser
usw...

Bodenfilter (so wie ich ihn kenne):
- komplett mit Substrat ausgefüllt 
-  zwar bepflanzt aber in maßen 
- kein freies Wasser 

Einen sehr gute Beschreibung des Bodenfilters kannst du unter folgenden Links finden:

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1054
http://www.bodenfilter.de/

Unter diesen Links wird auch beschrieben wie ein Bodenfilter aufgebaut wird.

Zum Substrat:
Ich verwende in meinen Bodenfilter, gebrochenen Blähton der nach Oben hin mit einer Schicht (10cm.) Kies abgedeckt ist. Das verhindert das aufschwämmen/wegschwämmen  des Blähtons. Am ein und Auslauf sollte man groben Kies legen (100 - 150 mm) damit das Wasser dort nicht auf einen zu hohen Wiederstand trifft. So kann es sich gut im Bodenfilter verteilen und auch leicht wieder am Auslauf austreten. 

Denke das bei deiner Teichgröße ein Bodenfilter mit einen Volumen von ca. 1,2m³ bis 2m³ vollkommen ausreichen sollte. Hierbei sollte man darauf achten das der Bodenfilter eher schmal aber dafür lang Aufgebaut ist, damit das Wasser auch schön lange im Filter unterwegs ist. Die Tiefe sollte so zwischen 60 und 80cm liegen.Da der Bodenfilter kein Freies Wasser hat hat dieser auch noch eine Isolierende Wirkung (gegen Hitze u. Kälte).

Edit:\\ würde die Pumpenleistung von 3000L/STD auf 6000L/STD erhöhen. Man sollte immer auf eine gute Vorfilterung achten, damit steht und fällt ein __ Filtersystem. (Meine Meinug)

Gruß
Torsten
der seinen Bodenfilter nicht mehr eintauschen würde!


----------



## juergen-b (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

hy volker,

eigentlich hat thorsten schon alles gesagt.

nich einher gehe ich mit seiner meinung daß ein BF zwingend lang sein muß, wenn es nicht anderst geht funktioniert breit genausogut ......... wichtig ist bei jeder bauart daß eine gleichmäßige durchströmung auf der gesamten fläche erreicht wird.

solltest du dich für einen bodenfilter entscheiden, würdest du beide notwendigen punkte (nitrifikation und denitrifikation) mit einer klappe schlagen.

die pumpenleistung würde ich pers. einwenig erhöhen durch verluste kommt eh viel weniger an als angegeben ..... deinen bio-filter würde ich versuchen ebenertig in den boden einzulassen (bessere optik und weniger strömungsverluste)

sehr wichtig ist eine vorabscheidung.

grundsätzlich würde ich keinen PF - BF mehr bauen der nicht über einen bodenablauf, oder eine möglichkeit den boden abzusaugen verfügt.

solltest du es schaffen die vorgeschlagenen 70cm tiefe zu bauen, sollte unbedingt auch __ schilf mit eingepflantzt werden ....... schilf ist die einzige pflanze, die bis in diese tiefe ordentlich runterwurzelt.

das becken sollte so aufgebaut sein daß es ordentlich wurzelfest ist.


----------



## Torsten. Z (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo jürgen,



> nich einher gehe ich mit seiner meinung daß ein BF zwingend lang sein muß, wenn es nicht anderst geht funktioniert breit genausogut ......... wichtig ist bei jeder bauart daß eine gleichmäßige durchströmung auf der gesamten fläche erreicht wird.



Hatte das so geschrieben, da es in meinen Augen leichter ist bei einen Schmal gehaltenen Bodenfilter eine gute gleichmäßige durchströmung zu erreichen. Anders geht es natürlich auch.




> grundsätzlich würde ich keinen PF - BF mehr bauen der nicht über einen bodenablauf, oder eine möglichkeit den boden abzusaugen verfügt.



Diese Überlegung ist sehr gut! Leider ist meiner schon gebaut und verfügt wie die meisten über einen Spühlschacht 300er KG in dem die Drainage Rohre enden.


----------



## juergen-b (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

hy thorsten,



> Diese Überlegung ist sehr gut! Leider ist meiner schon gebaut und verfügt wie die meisten über einen Spühlschacht 300er KG in dem die Drainage Rohre enden.



wie ist eigentlich egal - hauptsache DAß ........ der rest ist mehr oder weniger eine sache der faulheit des users  

wobei ich beobachten konnte, daß im laufe der zeit, wenn ausreichend lebewesen sich darin wohlfühlen, ein wesentlicher teil eh mineralisiert wird und der anfall sich minimiert.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt muß ich mich entscheiden  !

Ich glaube es wird ein BF obwohl ich einen PF haben wollte  

Ich danke Euch für die bisherigen Tips und wenn Euch noch was einfällt sagt es mir, denn ich möchte keine Fehler machen, die ich hinterher nicht oder schwer beheben kann.

Nochmals Danke und ich gehe jetzt erst mal eine :smoki ! Am Teich natürlich und das bei 5,5 C°!

Volker


----------



## Torsten. Z (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Denke schon das dass reinigen Leichter und besser mit Bodenabläufen zu regeln ist. Da der Dreck da besser an/abgesaugt wird als bei einen Spühlschacht. Das sollte auch den Wasser Verbrauch bei einer Spülung minimieren. Wie geschrieben kommt diese Idee für mich etwas zu spät. Aber wenn jetzt jemand so einen Bodenfilter Bau plant sollte er diese Lösung in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## karsten. (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*



			
				Torsten. Z schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Volker,
> 
> Reden wir jetzt von einen Pflanzenfilter oder von einen Bodenfilter? Das sind zwei paar Schuhe in meinen Augen und sollten getrennt betrachtet werden.
> 
> ...




Hallo

genaugenommen gibt es doch solche Pflanzenfilter   gar nicht . 
jede bepflanzte Ecke im Teich ist so ein "Pflanzenfilter" .
Das Auszulagern macht nur aus gestalterischer Sicht Sinn.
Nur höhere Pflanzen bringen in einer sarggroßen Kiste nicht mehr Reinigungsleistung wie jedes andere genauso große Stück Ufer .  
Dafür braucht man den Aufwand nicht zu treiben. Die Reinigungswirkung (Umwandlung und Abbau) eines bepflanzten Bodenfilters findet im Wurzelraum der Pflanzen statt (siehe auch oben) . 
Ich geh mal da von aus , wenn hier von Pflanzenfiltern die Rede ist geht es in 99 % der Fälle immer um "bepflanzte Bodenfilter" oder um Mischformen   


http://aquant.de/de/produkte/idbs.html

Nachweislich *effektive Pflanzenfilter* sind Algenfilter oder Becken mit Starkzehrern 
(z.B.Lemna minor oder Kresse )wo nur durch regelmäßiges Ernte gebundene Nährstoffe ausgetragen werden.

@Volker 
die Einwände gegen die Bachlaufvariante halte ich für sehr wichtig !
Ich bin auch kein Bauchlauffreund !  

Mir wäre das Risiko einfach zu groß , den Teich leer zu pumpen weil irgend eine unvorgesehene Kleinigkeit das Wasser an irgend einer Stelle über-oder auslaufen lässt.  Dann schon lieber eine Formal gestaltete schöne und sichere Wasserrinne .
Da "Für und Wieder" von Bachlaufgestaltungen ist in den Tiefen des Forums nachzulesen .  

einen Pfanzenfilter Upps,  bewachsenen Bodenfilter    würde ich direkt am Teich platzieren und überlaufen lassen oder über Schwerkraft betreiben.

Wenn es unbedingt ein Bachlauf sein muss würde ich die Systeme trennen.
Dann könnte man den Filter durchgehend betreiben und den Bach unter Aufsicht plätschern lassen.  

mit jedem Meter künstlichem "Bach" potenzieren sich Risiko und Nachteile.

schau mal hier vielleicht ist das ein Denkanstoß 
(Recherche nach : _Doppelstöckiger Bachlauf für Gartenteiche mit Klarwassergarantie _)
grundsätzlich sind hier viele Interessante Sachen für Teiche zu finden
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3526/?q=patent 


bis dann


----------



## Frettchenfreund (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Noch mal Hallo zusammen!

Mein Kopf :smoki  schon!

Jetzt habe ich wieder eine Idee:

 

Dann brauche ich da auch kein Rasen mehr zu Mähen!
Mee, Quatsch.

Ist die Idee gut oder besser als die erste Idee?

Die Vorfilterung steht im Blockbohlenhaus, von da aus in den PF / BF und dann in den Teich zurück. 

Bitte Bitte Eure Meinung!!!:beeten 

Volker


----------



## juergen-b (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

hy volker,

passt  

........ wenn du jetzt noch die die sonne einwenig berücksichtigst - so daß dein bf incl. pflanzen deinem teich einwenig schatten wirft, wirst du fast perfekt.


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

hi
ihr habt mich mit den bodenfilter auf eine idee gebracht. 

ich habe noch 100ltr aquarock nutzlos daheim rumliegen. 
die werde ich in meinen pflanzenfilter packen, wird zwar dadurch kein bodenfilter aber den bakkies wirds gefallen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## axel (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo Volker !

Deine Idee ist Klasse  
Bei mir funktionierts auch so , ich hab im PF ein Drainagerohr zu liegen in das das Wasser aus dem Vorfilter fließt . Als Substrat hab ich groben Kies . Ich hoffe durch das Drainagerohr wird das Wasser in die Wurzelbereiche der Pflanzen verteilt . 
Ich hab ein Druckfilter in einen gemauerten Schacht als Vorfilter , der lief den ganzen Winter durch . Habe dafür ne 37 Watt Pumpe im Betrieb .

Gruß   axel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Ich bin es mal wieder!

Mein Kopf :smoki  und :smoki und :smoki  !

 

Was haltet Ihr von diesem Aufbau? 
Gespeist würde mit eine 3000 L Pumpe.
Ich dacht drei Drainagerohre sind besser für die Wasserverteilung und zwei Bodenabläufe sind besser für die Reinigung ( Spülung ).

Die Einlauf - und Auslaufkammer kann man ja mit großem Kies bestücken !?

Als Substrat würde ich ein Gemisch aus groben und feinen Kies nehmen.

Und " Klappppt dasss????  ( Oder wie Ihr hier oft schreibt: Ob das Funst oder so ähnlich   )

LG  Volker


----------



## mitch (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

hallo volker,

nur so : Funst = funzt ist die Abkürzung für "funktioniert" und wird als Kurzform häufig in der Diskussion benutzt.

Substrat: halt so wie Torsten in #11 geschrieben hat.
ich denk gebrochener bläääähton hat eine größere oberfläche als kies und bietet mehr siedlungs möglichkeiten für die kleinen viecher die das wasser reinigen sollen .


----------



## Frettchenfreund (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen!

@ mitch:

Ich habe mir gedacht die Einlaufkammer mit Blähton zu bestücken. 

@ Alle:

Ist die Größe die ich Bauen kann 3 L x 1 B x 0,6 T m  ( 1800 L ) in Ordnung  ?
Tiefer werde ich nicht kommen, weil wie ich schon einmal geschrieben habe ich gerade an dieser Stelle unmengen von Bauschutt habe.
Den PF / BF höher zu legen als der Teich ( so ca. 20 cm ) ist doch auch bestimmt nicht schlecht, oder?
Ich würde wenn es geht den PF / BF aus KS Steinen bauen. Halten die den Wasserdruck aus?
Muß ich den PF / BF immer in Betrieb halten, oder kann ich den Filter im Winter abstellen?

Wieder mal gaaaaanz viele Fragen und ich freue mich über jede Antwort, denn ich bin kein Profi und möchte auch keiner werden! 
Es sei denn, ich Baue mit eurer Hilfe einen SUPER FILTER!!! 

Einen schönen Samstag noch   

Volker

Menden ( Sauerland ) 7:45 Uhr  6,4 C° die Sonne quält sich durch die Wolken!


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo

Kalksandstein wäre nicht mein Favorit.
Die Vorteile des Baustoffs drehen bei solchen "Wasserbauten" alle ins Gegenteil.
Ich würde ,wenn schon mauern, Betonschalsteine verwenden
oder besser ganz schalen und gießen .
zur Größe : mach was geht !  
zu klein ist rausgeschmissenes Geld ! 
hier gab es schon erschöpfende Diskussionen zum Thema _Durchlaufen im Winter_
Meiner läuft (gebremst) durch  ,  

nach meinem drittem PFBF oder bBF   

*würde ich *
-wieder labyrintartige Einbauten zur Wasserführung vorsehen
-keine Drainrohre verwenden
-mindetens 60cm starkes Substrat vorsehen
-wieder Lava verwenden
-bis auf den Grund gehende freie Absetzbereiche einbauen
(auch zur Revision ,Reinigung oder zum zusätzlichen versuchsweisen Bestücken z.B. mit Muschelkalk  oder Eisenwolle )
-dafür keinen Bodenablass (in den Bereichen unter dem Substrat gab es keinen Schlamm, die freien Zonen sauge ich 1x im Jahr ab)
-so stabil bauen ,dass man die Pflanzen auch mit Werkzeug ab und an neu aufnehmen kann
-größer bauen  
-ein nettes Spaltsieb als Vorfilter verwenden
-__ Schilf __ Iris und __ Binsen v.h.n.v pflanzen

 
ich glaub das war´s


----------



## Frettchenfreund (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Hallo zusammen!

@ Karsten

wieder labyrintartige Einbauten zur Wasserführung vorsehen

wie meinst Du das?  

Meinst Du kleine Mauern im PF / BF oder .....?   ?

Volker


----------



## juergen-b (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

servus volker,

ganz kurz mein favorit, das meißte hat karsten schon gesagt  

-- zuerst - nicht höher als der teich.
-- verbindung zum teich mit schwerkraft z.b. 100er rohr
-- dann vorkammer mit vorabscheidung
-- trennwand porös (z.b. lochblech)
-- bodenfilterbereich mit bodenablauf und revisionsöffnung
-- trennwand porös (z.b. lochblech)
-- nachkammer mit pumpe die in den teich zurück pumpt

dann hast du was vernünftiges.


----------



## karsten. (29. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> @ Karsten
> 
> ...




Nich mauern   
mit Eichenholz oder Kunststoff oder Blech oder ........... 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2338/?q=neubau


----------



## Frettchenfreund (31. März 2008)

*AW: Pflanzenfilter wie groß ...?*

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Erst mal Damke für die vielen Tips!  

Ich werde jetzt mal das ganze Material besorgen und wenn ich alles zusammen habe wirds wohl los gehen. 
Nur gut das ich mal in einer Firma gearbeitet habe in der PVC und PE Rohre hergestellt werden. Da kann ich mur noch so einiges besorgen um alles noch ein bisschen besser zu verlegen.

LG   Volker

Menden ( Sauerland ) 5:58 Uhr 10 C° trocken
Gestern 15:30 Uhr 18 C° Sonnig


----------

